# surf set-up question



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

im a georgia boy whos only ever know north GA trout fishin and im havin trouble finding answers on how to set upa good surf fishing rig. i've pretty much got everthing set up, rod, reel, line, but thats where the good info runs dry. whats the best type of weight, leader, hooks, and how do you set it up? multiple hook set up or single hook? i know sandfleas and shrimp work good, or so i've read. I'm sure it all depends on what your fishing for, in my case im just a beginer who just wants to catch somethin. reds, pompano, whiting, sharks, jacks, anything, i dont descriminate. any info, or links to good info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I normally use a 2 hook dropper or chicken rig in the surf for pompano, red fish, whiting, etc. Sometimes I tie my own with fluorocarbon 20# or just buy the prerigged pompano rigs in the store for around $2.00. Here is a site that shows you how to tie your own:

http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/chicken.htm

Ireplacethehooks on the store bought ones with #1 or #2 circle hooks

Normally use a 4oz pyramid sinker to start with, depends on the current and how strong your rig is

Sand fleas or fresh peeled shrimp for bait. I cut the shrimp in half and use about a thumbnail size piece.

Use the search function at the top of the page here and you should find all the information you need.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

You cant ask for any better info than this man offers.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for helpin out a novice sailor. your the man. i also read your sandflea info. wow, you know a lot about a lot.

thanks again, and im sure ill have more ?'s in the future.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice again. Here are some of the results.


----------



## josh320ua (Mar 20, 2009)

you can get a two hook dropper w/ hooks at Gulf Breeze B&T for $.99. then all you need is the pyramid weight. they also have other rigs 



good luck


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang, after seeing those pics, maybe it's US that should be asking YOU for advice.

Good job.


----------

